# Anyone know where the Marina Hotel is?



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

My dad's coming to town and will be staying there, haven't quite figured out where it is. There's a Marina Hotel Apartments but not sure if that's it. If you know, an address would be appreciated or a Google Maps link (hopefully it won't be in the middle of the ocean!)


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> My dad's coming to town and will be staying there, haven't quite figured out where it is. There's a Marina Hotel Apartments but not sure if that's it. If you know, an address would be appreciated or a Google Maps link (hopefully it won't be in the middle of the ocean!)


Spelling maybe? :confused2: 

There's the Dubai Marine Hotel?

Welcome to Dubai Marine Beach Resort & Spa - 5 Star Hotel Dubai UAE , dubai hotels, dubai hotel booking, dubai hotel reservation, budget hotel dubai, budget hotels dubai, best hotel dubai, dubai hotel accommodation, dubai accommodation, accommodation


Hope you find it... him.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I'll eventually find it when he gets there but the last time I relied on his directions I spent hours in Sharjah chasing after a white mosque just to find out there are dozens of them there!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Well I'll eventually find it when he gets there but the last time I relied on his directions I spent hours in Sharjah chasing after a white mosque just to find out there are dozens of them there!


The last time I was here, I remember it being somewhere in Jumeirah.... there's a club around there Boudoir... and a Starbucks.... I'm not sure if either of these are there anymore. But I'm pretty sure it's somewhere in Jumeirah.

Try calling them?


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

selennium said:


> The last time I was here, I remember it being somewhere in Jumeirah.... there's a club around there Boudoir... and a Starbucks.... I'm not sure if either of these are there anymore. But I'm pretty sure it's somewhere in Jumeirah.
> 
> Try calling them?


Sorry, I was specifically talking about the Dubai Marin*e* Beach Resort Hotel & Spa.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you talking about The Address Dubai Marina? It's adjacent to the Dubai Marina Mall.

The Address Dubai Marina, 5 Star Luxury Hotel In The Heart of Dubai Marina


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Who knows which one it is! I think I need to call him up tomorrow or just wait til he gets here and find out 

Let's hope it's not another fiasco like the Sharjah incident!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Didn't the Marriott in the Marina used to be called something like that before Marriott took it over?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It could be! My dad may have stayed there before and still calls it that but then again he doesn't know Dubai very well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Didn't the Marriott in the Marina used to be called something like that before Marriott took it over?


It used to be an Emirates Hotel, so it had the Emirates name in it before it became a Marriott. I think they were serviced apartments though.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> It could be! My dad may have stayed there before and still calls it that but then again he doesn't know Dubai very well.


what's the name and address on the hotel booking?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

cami said:


> what's the name and address on the hotel booking?


Good question! I'll have to ask and I guess he should know but the hospital has probably made that booking for him.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It used to be an Emirates Hotel, so it had the Emirates name in it before it became a Marriott. I think they were serviced apartments though.


Wasn't it known as the Harbour Hotel and Suites when Emirates had it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Wasn't it known as the Harbour Hotel and Suites when Emirates had it?


Well it's known as the Marriott Harbour Hotel and Suites now, so it probably was the Emirates Harbour Hotel & suites before.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Well it's known as the Marriott Harbour Hotel and Suites now, so it probably was the Emirates Harbour Hotel & suites before.


Good old Wikipedia.

For the first few months in 2007 it was known as Emirates Marina Hotel & Residence.

1st January 2008 it was changed to The Harbour Hotel & Residence


----------



## Baby Brook (Jan 10, 2011)

cami said:


> what's the name and address on the hotel booking?


Hi, Cami! Are u so kind to send me a PM? I'd like to get in touch with u, if u don't have anything against it...  I'm new here and I don't know how to send u a private msg. :ranger:Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Baby Brook said:


> Hi, Cami! Are u so kind to send me a PM? I'd like to get in touch with u, if u don't have anything against it...  I'm new here and I don't know how to send u a private msg. :ranger:Thanks! Cheers!


PM facility is activated after you have made 5 USEFUL posts.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Moe, when you just get off on marina metro station, go until the first traffic lights and turn right (to the jbr side). You will see the marina hotel apartments on right side.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Turns out it's The Address at Dubai Marina


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooh it feels good to be right! :clap2:  Welcome back to Dubai Daddy Moe!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG
That was soo easy if you would have said Address in DXB MARINA


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah you should tell my dad that, Bon Bon! He clearly didn't think there were that many hotels in Dubai!




pamela0810 said:


> Ooh it feels good to be right! :clap2:  Welcome back to Dubai Daddy Moe!


LOL not sure if I'll see him as much as I thought though


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Wishing you good time during his stay.
NOTE :
Address DXB Marina has nice bar/dance floor place with best DJ you may ever listen to called "blends "


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL thanks but my dad is too old to dance and doesn't drink or smoke. If he knew I did he would probably disown me if hasn't already


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

No,he wouldnt 
Maybe he would change his mind later after that 
Seems all are off to zzzzz..
No work early morning?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm the forum bum 

Very tired though and tomorrow's going to be handfull, G'night!


----------

